# First spearfishing/dive trip in the Gulf



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Last sunday, 4/18 went out on my first dive/spearfishing trip in the gulf. I just got certified in January, so this is my first actual dive out of the cert. dives. Paul Pierce, Sean McLemore, Robert Gill, and I headed out to get some grouper and bugs. On out first dive, Paul and I hit the Avocet. The weather was perfect, 1' seas, light wind, we suited up and rolled in. First thought, I thought it would be a little cleaner water, we got down to about 90' and the viz was awesome, probably about 50'. I have fished the Avocet many times, but now I got to see what it looked like. I am afraid to say I probably wont be bottom fishing much anymore, diving is way better, and extremely addicting. Saw a bunch of smaller jacks, a ton of bigger snapper, and a bunch of little grouper. Didn't see anything worth shooting, but Paul got two lobster off it. we came back up and headed to the next spot. Sean and Gill rolled over on the Tennaco Boxes. After about ten minutes the lift bag pops up and attached is a 25lb gag and a 45lb AJ. We pulled them in, and started heading back in a little. We headed to our next spot, some pipes. Paul and I went down and immediately saw a good grouper. I chased it a little, pulled the trigger and hit it in the gill plate, bounced right off it. reloaded and saw two scamp, shot both but both spun off somehow. Obviously I didnt do so hot. Saw some lane snapper but couldnt get close enough to shoot. Enough rambling, here are some pictures. It was an awesome first and second dive out of class.

I dont know how to put pictures up, all I could do was add links, but they are of the fish, the best tank holder ever made, and then a dock shot of Sean and his grouper, Gill and his AJ, and Paul with his crabs (I recently learned shovelnose are actually crabs, not lobsters)-Jordan


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction. Just like you said, I just about gave up fishing from the surface after I started spearfishing years ago. There's nothing like the instant gratification that you get while spearfishing.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

It'll be tough to give up and all, but I'll be carrying my gun and mask/fins to jump in on a weed patch, but it is so much better than catching bottom fish!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *OnGrade (26/04/2010)*
> Last sunday, 4/18 went out on my first dive/spearfishing trip in the gulf. I just got certified in January, so this is my first actual dive out of the cert. dives. Paul Pierce, Sean McLemore, Robert Gill, and I headed out to get some grouper and bugs. On out first dive, Paul and I hit the Avocet. The weather was perfect, 1' seas, light wind, we suited up and rolled in. First thought, I thought it would be a little cleaner water, we got down to about 90' and the viz was awesome, probably about 50'. I have fished the Avocet many times, but now I got to see what it looked like. I am afraid to say I probably wont be bottom fishing much anymore, diving is way better, and extremely addicting. Saw a bunch of smaller jacks, a ton of bigger snapper, and a bunch of little grouper. Didn't see anything worth shooting, but Paul got two lobster off it. we came back up and headed to the next spot. Sean and Gill rolled over on the Tennaco Boxes. After about ten minutes the lift bag pops up and attached is a 25lb gag and a 45lb AJ. We pulled them in, and started heading back in a little. We headed to our next spot, some pipes. Paul and I went down and immediately saw a good grouper. I chased it a little, pulled the trigger and hit it in the gill plate, bounced right off it. reloaded and saw two scamp, shot both but both spun off somehow. Obviously I didnt do so hot. Saw some lane snapper but couldnt get close enough to shoot. Enough rambling, here are some pictures. It was an awesome first and second dive out of class.
> 
> I dont know how to put pictures up, all I could do was add links, but they are of the fish, the best tank holder ever made, and then a dock shot of Sean and his grouper, Gill and his AJ, and Paul with his crabs (I recently learned shovelnose are actually crabs, not lobsters)-Jordan


Sean told me about y'alls trip. He said you were stoked. That's great to hear. Diving never gets old. I've been diving around here since about the '70s andI still come away as pumped as ever from a good dive.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, it was awesome. Maybe next time I'll bring something back to the dock!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *OnGrade (28/04/2010)*Man, it was awesome. Maybe next time I'll bring something back to the dock!


When snapper season opens in June, we'll do a "meat trip." Get four or five shooters and hit some small spots like coops or pryamids that hold the fish close thenfill the cooler with as manyas we can. That's where you really get a chance to hone your shooting skills.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Florabama, Whose Grouper are you holding in that picture? Did Shaun shoot that fish? I know you are bad about taking pictures with other peoples' fish.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

when in june ya'll going? i'm sure i can find my way back down there for a trip out. need the salt water in my face not the flood water of nashville. need to kill something besides time.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on your dive and many more to come. You were actually diving on the MASSACHUSETTS! Enthusiasm shown thru. 

Skip


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Job! 

Nice fish congrats!

Tenneco boxes? Never heard of that one..know if the "Dog House" and "Legs" of the Tenneco...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

On Grade that is awesome. It is a whole other world down under. Glad you at least got a few shots, and it will work out for you next time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Your screwed now! Your gonna have dreams about shooting fish!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

BMoore, I usually stray away from using the real names of most spots in the gulf, unless they are well known. The Dog Houses were where we were, but believe it or not, its one of those "lost public numbers". When I was younger I had them, and just got ahold of them again. Kinda like "some random pipes" has a name, but Im the selfish type and keep those to my self. Haha. Thanks yall. Clay, I'll get you out soon, youre just around the corner from the boat. Ive got a shit ton of pyrmaids from over the years, some ive never even been to. I'll be hitting them up. Im sure someone else has found them already, but I am going to hook a lift bag to them and move them this summer. Snapper season cant come soon enough...


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *spearfisher (28/04/2010)*Hey Florabama, Whose Grouper are you holding in that picture? Did Shaun shoot that fish? I know you are bad about taking pictures with other peoples' fish.


I took pictures of it and then hid it from Sean. Otherwise, he would have a picture of him holding it up on the forumbefore I could get home. One day i'm going to have to teach him how to shoot his own fish to hold up.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *flynurse (12/05/2010)*when in june ya'll going? i'm sure i can find my way back down there for a trip out. need the salt water in my face not the flood water of nashville. need to kill something besides time.


It's never a good thing when a nurse says he needs to kill something. Please get back here and go spearfishing soon


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually just tell everyone I was at "the Mass" :toast

(Going to "the Mass" Friday too!)


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Senior we know that wasnt Juniors fish!!

Im gonna get that gun from Clay and might get me a smaller one too, but Ill be available on a meat hunt. Ive never pulled a trigger yet ........ Im ready. I got cash........hey and a gut to match Juniors!! You could call me Son! OK that was going too far..


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I like your thinking, kinda like saying we hit the freighter and some other spots. Ive fished here my whole life, its amazing how many times ive told someone how we've told someone how we did somewhere and next time there's nothing to be found or 20 some odd boats on a small spot nobody goes to anymore.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Read any of my old reports from spearfishing, Everything I ever shot, I have got at the Massachusets!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Florabama (13/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *flynurse (12/05/2010)*when in june ya'll going? i'm sure i can find my way back down there for a trip out. need the salt water in my face not the flood water of nashville. need to kill something besides time.
> ...




my patients are always safe in my care. just ask the ones that survived.


----------

